# Sons first bull



## brittonl (Feb 8, 2016)

Recently watched little man take his first bull. Certainly a pleasure to watch him grow in his hunting skills & passion to be on the water at just 10yrs old


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 8, 2016)

Stud can and an awesome picture!!


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Feb 8, 2016)

Congrats! Great pic.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Feb 9, 2016)

Good deal.  Congrats to your little man


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 9, 2016)

Awesome .... Congrats


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## kingfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Something about a big bull Can !!  Congrats  you and your son !!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 9, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 9, 2016)

That's what it's all about. Good to see you teaching your kid about hunting.


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 9, 2016)

Great job...


----------



## Michael F Sights (Feb 10, 2016)

Sweet & Congrats!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 10, 2016)

Whoa! That's awesome.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Feb 23, 2016)

That really is a great picture! Congrats to you and your son


----------



## brittonl (Apr 18, 2016)

Dana Stanford wasted no time getting this ol bull ready for the wall.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Trophy of a lifetime!


----------



## chase870 (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice


----------

